# Removing Decals of USA Trains cars?



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I know some one had to ask this before.. What is the best way to remove the stamp decals off of USA Trains Cars???? Looking to redo a 25 Ton Crane for now and what to remove the Stamped decals.


Thanks

Daniel Peck


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Solvset and a pencil eraser to remove the screen print. Will not hurt the paint. There was a recent thread on this topic. Try a search lots of other good ideas. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I use laquar thinner on a Q tip ,use a wet one and dry one as you remove carefully.


----------

